# Any Illinois support groups?



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

I think I've reached the point where talking to other people that have this problem would be very beneficial to me. I remember reading of a group that was meeting at Oakton every week but at the time I just wasn't ready to do that. I'd appreciate any info on support groups in the northwest suburbs (or near them). I'd even be up for just getting coffee. PM me with info. Thanks!

B


----------



## alonegirl (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey everyone... I'm a 22 year old female with social anxiety disorder. I am also at the point where I think that talking about my problem in a group setting would really help. I live in the Northwest suburbs, have a car, and can travel. I would be willing to help other group members with transportation to and from the meeting place. I hope there are a few interested people! Please reply...


----------



## justaphishin (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey there. It would be great to get a small group of people together but I'm not sure the best way to do that. I'm in the northwest suburbs of Chicago.

B


----------

